

Ask YC: is anyone attending OpenCoffee at Boston? - rglullis

I recently arrived to Boston and I'd love to exchange some ideas and get to know people around here.<p>It seemed to me that a great opportunity to do so is an event like OpenCoffee.<p>For those who are not aware of it, just google for "OpenCoffee Club", or take a look at http://boston.going.com/event-122245;OpenCoffee_Club<p>Thing is, I don't know if this is still going on (last message in the board was posted in May), and I don't know if anyone over here is interested in such event. Anyone has gone/is going/plans to go in the near future?
======
JayNeely
Open Coffee's going strong and getting bigger lately (20 people or so at the
last meeting). I'll be there in the morning, though I (and from my
understanding, most people) arrive a bit later than the 'official' start time
of 8:30.

If we're not in a big circle/clump right where you walk in the door, we're
downstairs.

Hope to see you, and others, there!

